# Ar 15 rifle



## cbbase34 (Dec 21, 2010)

Planning on buying a AR 15 soon. I was wanting to get your feedback on the best brand to buy. I'm wanting the .223 cal, which one has the best accuracy for coyotes and fox thanks


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Just depends on how much you are willing to spend. There are lots of good one out there. And don't forget to budget for some good glass also.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

try this link, http://www.model1sales.com/


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i like my DPMS Oracle

but i also like my Colt le6900

my next one is gonna be a Rock River Arms coyote carbine

or a RRA LAR8 predator hp with the operator A2 stock


----------



## zacii (Oct 28, 2014)

Is it going to be a dedicated predator rifle?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

MOST brands have the majority of their parts manufactured by a company called Mega Machine them their brand stamp goes on it. ARs are really almost the same as far as lowers go depending on which manuf. process you prefer. Upper as well. The real stuff that matters is you barrel, gas system and bolt carrier group. You will be fine with damn near any AR you pick up at a shop. Personal preference, I avoid anything with a polymer lower. DONT BUY INTO TACTICOOL HYPE. You can get a GOOD AR for anywhere from $650-900 without sacrificing quality. Save money for good optics if that is your plan. Ive owned many over the years. Off the rack, and I've built a bunch. ARs waters are commonly muddied by mall ninja hype.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zacii (Oct 28, 2014)

My employer bought an AR with a polymer lower. It broke where the buffer tube screws into the lower, before he even shot it. Needless to say, I'm not a fan.

I think one of the best deals it's still a Colt from Wal-Mart. You can get slightly better deals if you shop online.

My buddy has an R-15 for a 'yote rifle, it's been accurate and dependable for him.

I use a BCM mid-length, with a Leupold 1.5X4 scope. My intended use is slightly different from my buddy, so I have a lower power scope with iron sights as well. My friend runs a 3X9 for 'yotes.


----------



## zacii (Oct 28, 2014)

http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=811036

What's your budget? Buying ARs can get expensive.

There are cheaper options, though. Just depends on your needs and budget.


----------



## rjtaylor925 (Feb 22, 2015)

My first ar was a dpms oracle and was a great gun. I finally stepped it up to a Daniel defense. Ones cheap and the other is a little pricey but the accuracy is very close between the two. Stay away from polymer uppers.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

rjtaylor, i think you mean one is inexpensive and one is pricey

dpms are not cheap,they are well built right here (for now) in my home town,but they are inexpensive


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I think if you move into the 308 ar's and other calibers other than 556 with dpms are pricey. The sportical is a stripped down version and the oracle in my opinion is an entry level rifle


----------



## cbbase34 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello everyone thanks for your help, I'm looking to buy a armalite m-15 dsr15f model, im new in buying one of these types of guns and starting from scratch. What do you all think. Thanks so much for your help


----------



## cbbase34 (Dec 21, 2010)

The gun there they priced it today to me for 699.99


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> I think if you move into the 308 ar's and other calibers other than 556 with dpms are pricey. The sportical is a stripped down version and the oracle in my opinion is an entry level rifle


they may be pricey where you live, but not that much more than a .223 where i live

then again where i live,is where they are currently made so no transportation cost to get them to the local gun shops

you think the oracle is entry level?

well i have one and i have it shooting MOA. so i will take entry level over the other over priced and over accentuated ones that shoot no better than that


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I wasn't meaning to insult anyone. However, in my eyes yes the sportical and oracle are entry level. They have basic hand guards, pencil barrels, standard flash hider, yada yada yada. I never said they were a bad rifle and most beat up worn out military m4s and m16s will still shoot MOA. At the end of the day an ar is an ar everyone builds them now and quality is damn near the same across the field. Hand built you can pick and choose barrels, bolts and so forth.


----------

